# teaching private lessons in athens



## andyjl (Oct 14, 2010)

hi all, thanks for taking the time to read this, im a english guy who is considering moving to athens. I would like to know if its possible to teach english (private lessons) with a 2yr HND qualification instead of the usual BA?, or do they require you have a BA?

many thanks....

Andy


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, i doubt many ppl will know the difference , a "native english teacher with a relevant diploma" should do, especially since we are talking private lessons and not working in some english-teaching school. The hard part will propably be finding clients/students.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Andy... if I was you - by pass the 'teach at home' thing and offer your services to the many private companies who teach English (French, Spanish and German.) They seem to be all over the city, and the Athens News often has ads in the 'Job Ops' section (online). One other thing they look for is workers who can proof read or design materials for their students.
Seems to me, that even with the cuts - many parents will be willing to pay to ensure their kids get a half decent education, and I know lots of families who pay for tutors pay for tutors or extra lessons in all the major subjects.


----------



## andyjl (Oct 14, 2010)

*thanks*



mrsDayLewis said:


> Hi Andy... if I was you - by pass the 'teach at home' thing and offer your services to the many private companies who teach English (French, Spanish and German.) They seem to be all over the city, and the Athens News often has ads in the 'Job Ops' section (online). One other thing they look for is workers who can proof read or design materials for their students.
> Seems to me, that even with the cuts - many parents will be willing to pay to ensure their kids get a half decent education, and I know lots of families who pay for tutors pay for tutors or extra lessons in all the major subjects.


hi mrsDayLewis, thanks for your input, thats something to keep in mind, especially the design aspect as ive got graphic design qualifications


----------



## andyjl (Oct 14, 2010)

*thanks*



panos1313 said:


> Hello, i doubt many ppl will know the difference , a "native english teacher with a relevant diploma" should do, especially since we are talking private lessons and not working in some english-teaching school. The hard part will propably be finding clients/students.


hi, yes i thought that would be the hard part, ive got a mate who lives in athens, and i know it took him awhile to get a client base


----------



## seaskys (Sep 28, 2011)

You will make more money doing private lessons, especially if you go to their home or office. You can find students by posting ads in super markets, and even in some free classifieds. Because you are a native speaker you should direct your ads to students trying to prepare for proficiency or lower exams. Research what is required for the exams, and the interview (speaking) part of the exam is what most have a problem with. They can read but lack confidence in speaking I even got a lot of bussinessmen wanting only to practice speaking for 1-2 hours a week on up to date topics such as economics, travel, etc. 15-20 euro per hour is standard


----------

